# Car insurance - any recommendations?



## Nick-San (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Without breaking the rules of the forum, can anyone suggest a car insurance firm? I'm aiming for a run of the mill car, nothing special, PT registered, etc, and need quotes.

If necessary, please PM me your info.

Many thanks in advance,

Nick.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

We have two cars insured with different companies, so I went to the ACP today to see if they could beat the premiums.

They were E 120 cheaper for one of them ....


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> We have two cars insured with different companies, so I went to the ACP today to see if they could beat the premiums.
> 
> They were E 120 cheaper for one of them ....


A 120 € for a year, right ? A used car right ? What about a brand new car ? Curiosity.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, for an old Range Rover it is much cheaper.


The quote for our new car was about the same as before.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> Yes, for an old Range Rover it is much cheaper.
> 
> 
> The quote for our new car was about the same as before.


Thanks. The quote for your new car was about the same as before ? I didn't see anywhere. AM I missing something ? I was told that a brand new car is about 350 € a year.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

And what year is your Ranger Rover ? I know its old but what year ?  I can't edit it.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

The dealer insured the Mini for us fro the first year and the premium now is much the same.

The Range Rover is a 2000 model and I can only get third pray and windscreen damage covered.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I am sorry.. Mini ? You mean Mini Cooper ? What year ? for €120 a year too ??? 

Ranger is 2000 ? Not bad. NICE!


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

No, the Mini Cooper costs E 500 per annum to insure!


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> No, the Mini Cooper costs E 500 per annum to insure!


Wow.. Nice! Final question.. I asked for the year, lol. That's it.

America's insurance is very expensive.. Europe is much cheaper.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

It's ok ..... both are petrol which is unusual here.


I have a "thing" about diesels .... especially when the engine is not maintained and spews black smoke.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

SpiggyTopes said:


> It's ok ..... both are petrol which is unusual here.
> 
> 
> I have a "thing" about diesels .... especially when the engine is not maintained and spews black smoke.


I understand. By the way, Mini Cooper is what year ?


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

2015


----------



## zbug (Feb 5, 2017)

when you buy a new car, does the car dealership help with with insurance ? or you have to fetch your own?


----------

